# Strafe Nomad pants



## swig_squid (Jun 14, 2012)

*flylow*

baker bib best bib ever and best price ever


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Those strafes look bad ass. The removable bib looks sweet if it works well. Lots of pockets.

Bruno you should get the orange ones.


----------

